# Clicker training



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Okay, well... Kelsie is a BARKER... so i began clicker training her weeks ago... we started with the basics.. we got the sit, lay down, up (back to sitting position from laying), and stay down pat... so my question now is... what do i do next with the clicker training? The goal is to get kelsie to stop barking when i ask her to... I guess i'm confused at how to go about that with the clicker. I also would like to know what do to with when i want to ween her off of the clicking..and treat routine so we get to the point were she will listen without those added things?

thanks! 

btw... the clicker training has been so successful for kelsie. She has tooo much energy usually but she will listen to me as soon as i start our clicker trainning session... i never was able to get her to lay down and stay!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Karen Pryor's "Don't Shoot the Dog!" goes into each of these first 2 in detail if you are interested. 

1. Weaning the clicker. 
The clicker is used to teach a behavior. Once the behavior is on cue and consistent, you can ask for the behavior and reward without clicking. Think of it as you learning 2+2 in grade school. Somebody saying "yes, you got it!" every time you were correct was great. But if somebody did that to you now, it would be a little silly. Same thing with the clicker. Once your dog has learned, they don't need that intensive reinforcement with a marker (the click). 

2. Weaning treats. 
The theory used to wean treats is called variable schedule reinforcement or VSR. The most common example of VSR is a slot machine. People go to Vegas and sit at the slot machine, pushing in the "coins". The reason they sit through so many losses is that eventually, they will be reinforced. Even if it is a $5 win, that reinforces them. If they just keep on going, they'll get it again. So we want to turn out dogs on to this same game. VSR makes behaviors even stronger than does reinforcing every time. So, for example, I ask my dog to sit. First time gets a cookie. Ask again. No cookie, just verbal praise (I always give verbal praise usually along with a pat). Third time, cookie. Fourth, cookie. Fifth and Sixth, no cookie. Last one, a couple cookies. Each time we practice, I change it up. My dogs knows if they play the game, a cookie might come...and they want to play just in case it will be this time! To aid in this, I either always have cookies on me or have little bowls of them all over the house so I can do a short session randomly and my dog can be rewarded right there. 

3. Ending a behavior.
So you want to end the barking behavior. First, what is your criteria? In my house, the dogs can bark a couple times (I appreciate the warning) and then stop on cue. Initially to get them to stop I ask for an incompatible behavior. THIS is where you hard work clicker training pays off. Set her up to bark. Interupt (just something loud enough like an "eh" so she'll look at you) and ask for your incompatible behavior. For some dogs that might be a down, a run to the kitchen to sit for a treat, holding a toy in their mouth, rolling over, etc. Customize it to your dog. THIS behavior gets click/treat. Once your dog does it consistently, you can remove the clicker and eventually put it on VSR. If your dog gets too high strung to listen to you, don't say anything. Calmly put a slip lead around them and have them kennel up and ignore for 10 minutes. If you don't work with me, you don't play the barking came or the new behavior game.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanx Jackie... i will try those techiques out... :thumbsup: I have to say nothing else has worked with kelsie to get her to listen like this clicker training has! :blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London has a bad barking problem...Often times I can't even get her to focus her attention on anything else when someone's at the door, etc even if I have a yummy treat. I think London would have to go into her crate for starters. :brownbag: I'm going to try and get her into a basic obedience class to help channel her energy a bit.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 1 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770382


> London has a bad barking problem...Often times I can't even get her to focus her attention on anything else when someone's at the door, etc even if I have a yummy treat. I think London would have to go into her crate for starters. :brownbag: I'm going to try and get her into a basic obedience class to help channel her energy a bit.[/B]


Kelsie has too much energy too but the clicker has been helping to channel that energy... we havent gotten to the barking part yet but we are working towards it. You have to start with the basics... sit, stay, lay...etc..


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 1 2009, 08:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770390


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 1 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770382





> London has a bad barking problem...Often times I can't even get her to focus her attention on anything else when someone's at the door, etc even if I have a yummy treat. I think London would have to go into her crate for starters. :brownbag: I'm going to try and get her into a basic obedience class to help channel her energy a bit.[/B]


Kelsie has too much energy too but the clicker has been helping to channel that energy... we havent gotten to the barking part yet but we are working towards it. You have to start with the basics... sit, stay, lay...etc..
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm glad the clicker is working for you...I think I will go pick one up today or this weekend. There is nothing more embarassing than to have a dog barking when you're trying to answer the door to get a package, etc. lol Yesterday I had a package arrive and when I saw the UPS man coming, I had to run and grab London and stick her in the bathroom before she saw someone was coming. It worked, but it's not a long-term solution.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 1 2009, 12:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770407


> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 1 2009, 08:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770390





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 1 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770382





> London has a bad barking problem...Often times I can't even get her to focus her attention on anything else when someone's at the door, etc even if I have a yummy treat. I think London would have to go into her crate for starters. :brownbag: I'm going to try and get her into a basic obedience class to help channel her energy a bit.[/B]


Kelsie has too much energy too but the clicker has been helping to channel that energy... we havent gotten to the barking part yet but we are working towards it. You have to start with the basics... sit, stay, lay...etc..
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm glad the clicker is working for you...I think I will go pick one up today or this weekend. There is nothing more embarassing than to have a dog barking when you're trying to answer the door to get a package, etc. lol Yesterday I had a package arrive and when I saw the UPS man coming, I had to run and grab London and stick her in the bathroom before she saw someone was coming. It worked, but it's not a long-term solution.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree... i have to do that with kelsie too. 
Its not gonna work over night... because when using the clicker remember u have to start with the basics.. sit, stay, lay..etc... and work into the barking. If your little one is anything like my kelsie (which she sounds like it)... kelsie gets so excited to do the clicker training... she lays down and her tail wags uncontrollable!! Shes seems so happy.

Good luck to you! Keep me updated on the progress. 

btw.. i use cheerios for the treat during clicker training.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you check out Karen Pryor's website, she has some great introduction books and such.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ May 1 2009, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770346


> Okay, well... Kelsie is a BARKER... so i began clicker training her weeks ago... we started with the basics.. we got the sit, lay down, up (back to sitting position from laying), and stay down pat... so my question now is... what do i do next with the clicker training? The goal is to get kelsie to stop barking when i ask her to... I guess i'm confused at how to go about that with the clicker. I also would like to know what do to with when i want to ween her off of the clicking..and treat routine so we get to the point were she will listen without those added things?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> btw... the clicker training has been so successful for kelsie. She has tooo much energy usually but she will listen to me as soon as i start our clicker trainning session... i never was able to get her to lay down and stay!! [/B]


I know this sounds crazy, but to get your baby to NOT bark you must first train your baby TO bark. Be ready with your clicker and treat and as soon as Kelsie barks click, treat and praise "good bark!". Do this repeatedly and soon your baby will only bark on command. 

On the other matter, just gradually wean Kelsie from the click and treat, for instance, simply instead of clicking and treating every single time, click and treat every other time. Then, every second time, third time and so on. Before you know it there will be no clicking and no treating just praise as reward.

I hope this helps.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ May 2 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=770886


> I know this sounds crazy, but to get your baby to NOT bark you must first train your baby TO bark. Be ready with your clicker and treat and as soon as Kelsie barks click, treat and praise "good bark!". Do this repeatedly and soon your baby will only bark on command.
> 
> On the other matter, just gradually wean Kelsie from the click and treat, for instance, simply instead of clicking and treating every single time, click and treat every other time. Then, every second time, third time and so on. Before you know it there will be no clicking and no treating just praise as reward.
> 
> I hope this helps. [/B]


You do not have to put a bark on cue in order to teach the dog to be quiet. It is one method, but is not necessary. 

If you are weaning from treats, you should not still be using a clicker. The clicker is meant to teach a behavior so you click EVERY TIME for that behavior. You should not use a clicker on variable schedule reinforcement.


----------

